# CoD: World at War Saved Game Files



## creak (Apr 20, 2009)

Wondering if anyone could help me out here. My hard drive recently died, and me being me, I had no back ups. Amongst other things, I lost my Call of Duty saved files, and don't have the time right now to play through the whole campaign again, to re-unlock the Nazi Zombies levels.. would it be possible for me to get a copy of someone elses completed game save file, and would it work just to stick it in the right folder on my PC, would it load up as completed for me too? I'm a little wary of downloading files from the internet that claim to work, figured it might be safer to ask here.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bmd (Apr 21, 2009)

Gamecopyworld are pretty good, I've never had a problem with them.

Link.


----------

